
Google delays Honeycomb tablet OS; what if that was Apple - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/03/29/google-delays-honeycomb-tablet-os-what-if-that-was-apple/
======
MatthewPhillips
I think the writer believes Honeycomb hasn't been released at all (instead of
the source code not being released to the public).

~~~
jordanroher
The title certainly suggests that opinion.

What makes no sense to me is that there WAS a huge uproar. It dominated the
tech news for a day or two. "Openness withering" declared ArsTechnica[1]. Did
Jim Dalrymple fall into a coma? The tech press DID have a field day with the
story.

As for why the mainstream media didn't have a cow over this: come on, Jim. You
know why. The average consumer cares as much about Google not releasing source
code as they do Apple not allowing DIVX files to play on the iPhone.

I love how he says "Where are the mainstream press articles tearing Google up
over this?" and links to zero articles, then two paragraphs later says "The
mainstream press already had a field day with rumors that Apple was going to
delay the iPad 2." and links to zero articles. Come on, Jim, you can do
better.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/03/android-
open...](http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/03/android-openness-
withering-as-google-withhold-honeycomb-code.ars)

------
apress
Google did not delay the release of Honeycomb or any other product. They
delayed publishing the source code. How is this remotely the same thing? And
they were pilloried in the blogosphere and by Apple pundits for not being
"open." Seems like obvious link bait by Dalrymple.

